# Video of KY Orchid Society Show - 26 September 2015



## My Green Pets (Oct 7, 2015)

This is a short video I put together of my favorite plants at this show. Lots of slipper orchids and some unregistered hybrids.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Enu8ky-8UdY

[YOUTUBE]Enu8ky-8UdY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2015)

Nice job. Thanks!


----------



## abax (Oct 7, 2015)

Very nice show and a fantastic presentation. Was the show
in Louisville and how the hell did I miss it??? BTW, you have a great speaking voice for video commentary.


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 8, 2015)

Abax I was hoping you would see this, I was sure you'd be there! For some reason I thought you were a member of KOS.

The event was posted on their website, http://kyorchidsociety.com/events/, as well as on their FB page.

Also, thank you for the compliment! It really made me smile. I have been told I have an "NPR voice", lol


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing but...



abax said:


> BTW, you have a great speaking voice for video commentary.



you have a really strong regional speech pattern (i.e. accent)!!! Some local people may not notice. :evil:


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 8, 2015)

Southern charm?


----------



## abax (Oct 9, 2015)

Eric, like NYers don't have an accent??!! Cambria has a
smooth, northern KY charm. I'm pure Appalachian Hillbilly
Twang!

I used to be a member of the Lexington orchid group until
construction began on I-75. Three to four hours stuck in
traffic was just too much and I lost touch.

Are you in Louisville? I live waaaay back in the woods
outside of Corbin. Come down and see me sometime.
And let me know when a show is coming up. I haven't
been to a show since the POE a couple of years ago.

I agree with the NPR comments. I can imagine you announcing the
next symphony selection.


----------

